# Kton Next Tuesday or Wed.



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2015)

Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## dlague (Nov 19, 2015)

Too early for mid week days to be taken for me!  But will probably go Saturday or Sunday though!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2015)

dlague said:


> Too early for mid week days to be taken for me!  But will probably go Saturday or Sunday though!


No Cannon next week!!!  Kton will be a shit show on the weekends right now.


----------



## dlague (Nov 19, 2015)

Puck it said:


> No Cannon next week!!!  Kton will be a shit show on the weekends right now.



Hopefully Thanksgiving weekend at Cannon yes!  I plan on joining the shit show this weekend.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2015)

dlague said:


> Hopefully Thanksgiving weekend at Cannon yes!  I plan on joining the shit show this weekend.


Ouch!!!!!!!!


----------



## reefer (Nov 19, 2015)

Under consideration. Tuesday would be my preference unless the weather sucks.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 19, 2015)

Most likely starting the week after the holiday. Hopefully it will be TTB by then. I'll pick my days.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm looking at either day. Whichever works for you guys works for me right now. Ready to get out.

Will keep checking back.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2015)

I am leaning towards Tuesday if weather is good.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 19, 2015)

The sooner the better at this point.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2015)

Work Wednesday and it like a day off anyways.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 21, 2015)

I might stay over and ski Wednesday also to get my Thanksgiving skiing in while I can. Gotta pick up my Xpress card.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 23, 2015)

I am in for tomorrow.  Anyone else?


----------



## JimG. (Nov 23, 2015)

Will be on snow by 11.


----------



## 180 (Nov 23, 2015)

be there wednesday


----------



## Puck it (Nov 23, 2015)

I should be there around 9 tomorrow and I may do Wednesday also.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 23, 2015)

Check your PM's.


----------



## reefer (Nov 23, 2015)

Out.........................
Get serious next week.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 23, 2015)

Go Wednesday with daughter and meeting bro in law there.


----------

